# Sothern Ohio 9 pointer



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

With a local mountain lion trying to steal it...


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice! County?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Buck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent!


----------

